# Gain weight or stay cut?



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm 5'7", 140 lbs., have been lifting quite a few years.  (When I started, I was in high school and barely weighed 100 lbs.)  

Anyway, I now have a 40" chest, 15" biceps, 29" waist and 23" quads.  I can curl a 100-lb. barbell 15 consecutive times with good form and can do 25 consecutive underhanded pull-ups.  I also run 4 times a week (3 miles) and do 1,000 crunches a day.

For a long time, I tried to get bulky, but tell you the truth, I think around 140-145 is my max weight.  Above that, and no matter what I do, I don't look as cut anymore -- I lose my six pak.

Now I've got the six-pak, and look cut, though I weigh only 140.  As you may have guessed, I'm a small-boned guy.  Should I be happy where I am, and keep trying to get more shredded, or try to add bulk again?

In the course of writing this, I sorta answered my own question, but I'd still like to get other comments.

One more question: is there a weight class for a guy my size in a bodybuilding competition?  (A natural comp.)  Looking for one in the Los Angeles area.  Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn man! You put me to shame. Got any pics, easier to give advice!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 8, 2003)

I was as big as you when I was 15 years old, but heavier, and I was not much above average.

I would try to gain size, but if you are happy where you are at it is totally up to you - I would bulk during the winter, why worry about abs when its 35º outside.

You sure are pretty strong for your size though.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2003)

15-Inch-Biceps, you're the only one that can answer your question.

Do you want to get bigger? Or would you rather stay your current size and be cut?


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 8, 2003)

1,000 crunches a day...........wow......why though...dont u have acces to weights??

i think u sound very strong for ur size...100lb barbell 15 reps aint teh easist task.... i woiuld say bulk more but a pic would help

also depends what u want to.. i would say bulk then cut again


----------



## Mex (Dec 9, 2003)

1000 crunches a day sounds like a waste of time to me


----------



## steve09 (Dec 9, 2003)

wow 1000 crunches. thts alot heh,im 15 and i can do about 60 with out a weight and aout 45 with a 5kg weight and tht hurts.. just wanted to say WOOW hehe


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2003)

yes bulk


----------



## GodLift (Dec 9, 2003)

Bulk while its cold!   although you live in CA so its never cold


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 9, 2003)

5'7" 140 is pretty tiny, man...no knock on you but I feel you should bulk. After all it's always much better to be 160 at 6% BF than 140 at 6% BF.

Peace.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the good comments. . . sure, I'd rather be at 160 than 140, but the thing is. . . I did everything possible to bulk up. . . believe me. . . killer workouts, protein, creatine, good diet, etc....and the best I could do was 148-150, tops -- and though I looked muscular for my size, I didn't have abs.  At 140, I look real cut, which helps me to look "bigger" -- and gives me good abs too.

As you can see, I'm sorta talking myself into staying cut. . . but sometimes I think, 'man, 140 is not very big'. . . but genetics plays a part in all this. . . 

By the way -- does anyone know of a nat. competition for BB'ers in my weight class?  Is there a web site with that kind of info?  Thanks. . .


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 9, 2003)

Also...Premo, you're right, 140 isn't very big...(although not tiny -- LOL)  but I recently took on a 190-lb. guy in a friendly armwrestling & wrestling match. . . and beat him at both.

Some of us small guys can be tough. . . 

Thanks again for the comments, I hope to hear more. . .


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 9, 2003)

Nope you didn???t do everything to bulk like you mentioned. If you did not gain weight then you did not eat enough. If I were you I would bulk, 5???7 140 sound like you need more weight to me.


----------



## GodLift (Dec 9, 2003)

Some ppl have a hard time gaining weight, that's true... but eat a ton and keep on the good lifting and you WILL gain weight.   supplement with some weigth gainer even....   you'll give up ur abs for a while but u'll be gaining muscle as well... cut later.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 9, 2003)

Stop worrying about your abs so much. It's clear you are so fixated with maintaining your abs while bulking that you refuse to eat enough to gain quality mass.

Peace.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2003)

You need to get over the abs thing.....don't worry, they come right back once you startcutting.  Just bulk up a little bit.  I don't understand why people get so scared to gain weight? 

Also, not to be a dick, but don't pride yourself on the arm wrestling thing.  Arm wrestling is just one of those things that some people are good at and some peopl are not.   There are more things that go into arm wrestling than just strenght....ie, length of bones, attachment and strength of the internal rotators and their ability to apply maxinmal force....etc.

Now start eating!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Also...Premo, you're right, 140 isn't very big...(although not tiny -- LOL)



Not tiny, true. That would probably make a nice sexy woman who is not a stick figure.

You are strong for your weight, personally image is a little important to me for personal satisfaction, I dont care that I can lift xxx @ xxx pounds too much, its great but I am not looking to break powerlifting records in the 143 pound class anytime soon.

What are YOUR goals? What do YOU want?

I have not arm wrestled in years, and frankly I dont like it anyway, if you get slaughtered you can get seriously injured. The person with the shorter arm also has an advantage.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks again for all the good comments. 

Yes, P-funk, I agree with you, and really didn't mean to make a big deal out of the armwrestling.  You're right, it's not necessarily a definitive test of strength.

So what is a good weight-gaining powder?


----------

